# [SOLVED] can't uninstall Etrust EZArmor



## mdaby3 (Sep 13, 2007)

apparently, there is an old version of ETrust EZ Armor on my computer. If I go to Add/remove programs, it's listed, but when I try to uninstall, it does nothing(flashes the uninstall page then closes). I've looked at the registry keys and can't find anything there from "CA" or anything else associated with it. If I do a search for it, it says it's in the program files, but when I actually open the program files, it's not listed. Any ideas? I really need to get this off of my machine so I can install a new security center (I'm going with Trend Micro).


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: can't uninstall Etrust EZArmor*

If I understand you correctly, the item is listed in Add/Remove Programs, but there is no Program Files folder for it?

Something like:

C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor


----------



## mdaby3 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: can't uninstall Etrust EZArmor*

yes--it shows up as an installed program, but when I go to uninstall it, nothing happens. I finally got through to CA web help. She did a remote and found one link in the program files still there. Said she took care of it, but I still get the message that it's there(after a restart). 

so, now I'm trying to uninstall the Mcafee security center. And the uninstall fails everytime: "We're sorry. the Uninstaller for McAfee has encountered an error and needs to close...." 
Any ideas about _that_?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: can't uninstall Etrust EZArmor*



> but I still get the message that it's there


Exact message, please?

Perhaps it would be best if you posted a set of logs for review.

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* to your *Desktop*. Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.

*Note:

DSS automatically runs HijackThis for you, but it will also install and place a shortcut to HijackThis on your desktop if you do not already have HijackThis installed.* 



*Close* all applications and windows.
*Double-click* on *dss.exe* to run it, and follow the prompts


*If the following message from DSS appears, please click on "Yes" to allow it to download HijackThis, if you don't already have it.*










*Allow DSS through your firewall to download HijackThis by clicking "OK"*











*DSS has installed HijackThis, and placed a shortcut on your desktop. Click "OK" to allow the scan to continue.*











.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - *main.txt* <- this one will be maximized and *extra.txt* <-this one will be minimized
Copy *(Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C)* and paste *(Ctrl+V)* the contents of *main.txt* here.
Please *attach extra.txt* to your post.
To attach a file to a new post, simply
Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, and
*copy and paste* the following into the "*Upload File from your Computer*" box: *C:\Deckard\System Scanner\extra.txt*​
 Click *Upload.*

What DSS will do:

 create a new System Restore point in Windows XP and Vista.
 clean your Temporary Files, Downloaded Program Files, and Internet Cache Files, and also empty the Recycle Bin on all drives.
 check some important areas of your system and produce a report for your analyst to review. DSS automatically runs HijackThis for you, but it will also install and place a shortcut to HijackThis on your desktop if you do not already have HijackThis installed.


----------



## mdaby3 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: can't uninstall Etrust EZArmor*

thanks for the info. I downloaded, and ran, "CCleaner" and that removed all traces of both of them. I got it from PC world data base. I will hold on to your info for future reference.


----------

